# Nfpa 2019 - 13+20+101



## ابراهيم الجمل (17 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ متابعى وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب ​ نقدم لكم اليوم​ ملف لتحميل ​ NFPA 2019 - 13+20+101 

https://ibrahem-elgamal.blogspot.com/2019/08/nfpa-2019-1320101.html

بالتوفيق للجميع 
​


----------



## زهير محمد عمر (25 سبتمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا 
مجهود جبار ومقدر ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ياسر العزي (26 أكتوبر 2019)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## خالد عطا (7 ديسمبر 2019)

thank you


----------



## mohamedtop (10 ديسمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr fathy (13 يوليو 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (22 نوفمبر 2021)

شكرا جزيلا ... جزاك الله خيرا
إن أمكن تحميل مثال لدراسة او تحليل لتطبيق كود NFPA 101 على تصميم مبنى


----------

